# Hive Tool - Use / Storage



## WLC (Feb 7, 2010)

You would basically need to combine a hive tool with a frame lifter/scraper and an EZ pry hive tool.

Maybe you could combine it with a brush while you're at it.


----------



## Jared.Downs (Jun 28, 2013)

@WLC-

Could you expand on your thoughts for a brush? What would be the benefit of that? Very interested.


----------



## sweetas (Apr 16, 2012)

I like the Australian J curve hive tool. Yes, I am Australian but I do like it. IT WORKS. Made from good steel and not thick (some are). Great for breaking boxes, scraping the tops of frames, levering up the frames


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

Someone, Kent Williams, beat you to it: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?283837-KEnt-Williams-Hive-Tool

Tom


----------



## KPeacock (Jan 29, 2013)

sweetas, I like the J-curve tool as well and forged one a while back. mine is a touch too thick, but manageable. How do you get around inserting the flat end between boxes? with the J on the opposite side, i have a hard time forcing it between boxes and a solid tap from my palm does little but hurt my hand. I think this is due to by thickness. Would you mind sharing the thickness of yours?


----------



## sweetas (Apr 16, 2012)

Kpeacock, glad to share. Mine is 2 mm or 1/16 of an inch thick. It also has a bit of spring in it. My brother gave me one that he had years ago, it may be twice as thick and no spring. It seems to fit at the corners and manage a bit of leverage.

Cheers Geoff,


----------



## Jared.Downs (Jun 28, 2013)

KPeacock said:


> sweetas, I like the J-curve tool as well and forged one a while back. mine is a touch too thick, but manageable. How do you get around inserting the flat end between boxes? with the J on the opposite side, i have a hard time forcing it between boxes and a solid tap from my palm does little but hurt my hand. I think this is due to by thickness. Would you mind sharing the thickness of yours?


@sweetas- and @KPeacock-
For a J-curve tool are you simply referring to this style? http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Hive-Tool-Holster-10-Hive-Tool/productinfo/495C/

Does anyone use a holster like in the image shown?




TWall said:


> Someone, Kent Williams, beat you to it: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?283837-KEnt-Williams-Hive-Tool
> 
> Tom


@TWall-

Thanks for the link! I still think there might be room for improvement but I appreciate the link!

I noticed in that thread, someone mentioned the price being a bit high at $18.00 

How does a price near $20 make you feel? Or has the bee keeping community come to expect the hive tools to be inexpensive?


----------



## sweetas (Apr 16, 2012)

No, it is not that one. more like item 762. Is flat with a scrapper/pry at one end and a J for hooking up frames. cheers


----------



## Jared.Downs (Jun 28, 2013)

sweetas said:


> No, it is not that one. more like item 762. Is flat with a scrapper/pry at one end and a J for hooking up frames. cheers


@sweetas-

Awesome, thanks for providing clarification. That is actually the hive tool I have. It seems nice. But I don't have a wealth of experience to compare it too.



Could any one comment on the handle being "flat" and not having any shape to it? Pros/cons?


----------



## wengeasley (Jun 25, 2013)

Love my hive tool. Its a do all tool...buying another tommorrow. Bee brush...just pisses the bees off


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

KPeacock said:


> sweetas, I like the J-curve tool as well and forged one a while back. mine is a touch too thick, but manageable. How do you get around inserting the flat end between boxes? with the J on the opposite side, i have a hard time forcing it between boxes and a solid tap from my palm does little but hurt my hand.


Look at the one from Kelly's, called the Kent Williams Hive Tool. It has the J hook AND the all the features of a typical hive tool. It is the one I use all the time.......


----------



## Jared.Downs (Jun 28, 2013)

wengeasley said:


> Love my hive tool. Its a do all tool...buying another tommorrow. Bee brush...just pisses the bees off


@wengeasley-

Any chance you have a picture or could provide a link to a picture of the hive tool you have?

Thanks!


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Wen, 
The bees do better with the brush if you use a short flicking motion, longer strokes will roll them under the brush which REALLY ticks them off.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I bought mine from Brushy Mt. but they don't seem to have it anymore. It's like this:
http://www.dadant.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1102

I use it in both hands, in fact I usually have two on me so I can pry both ends of a bar.


----------



## Jared.Downs (Jun 28, 2013)

Michael Bush said:


> I bought mine from Brushy Mt. but they don't seem to have it anymore. It's like this:
> http://www.dadant.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1102
> 
> I use it in both hands, in fact I usually have two on me so I can pry both ends of a bar.


@Michael Bush-

Thanks for bringing that tool to my attention. Always good to see the variety.



Does any one have any major complaints about what they do not like about their tools? I'm getting a great response for what people do like and I'd love to have a counter balance. Thanks a ton!


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

As far as price, I can't beat the $3-$4 for the economy hive tool that some sell. If I go through 2 or 3 tools a year, that's still pretty good. So in that light, $18-$20 may seem steep. But for a good exclusive multi-functional tool? To be determined. I know commercial beeks that go through cases of tools each year. For Easter, they take the grandkids out to the beeyards and see who can find the most hive tools; forget the easter eggs! Anyway, keep brainstorming, sounds good so far.


----------



## KPeacock (Jan 29, 2013)

wow, yeah, mine is something like 3/16" to 1/4" depending on where you measure it. I wasn't particularly careful when forging it as the bees probably don;t care too much 
I may have to make another thinner one.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

To go the other way... I like the Italian hive tool better than any other I've tried because it will pry up the end bars, the hook fits between the top bars (unlike the Maxant version), it's long so it has a lot of leverage, it's light so it's easy to carry around. The only thing that ever bothers me is the rare occasions when i would have used my palm for a hammer on the standard hive tool to get it started, I can't do that with the hook.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

I use the Kent Williams tool - You could have knocked me over when I was shown into a room for my oral exam at EAS and there was Kent Williams - one of the examiners! I thought I'd died and gone to heaven. One of my beekeeping heroes in the flesh!


----------



## Kidbeeyoz (May 8, 2013)

I think that trying to design a new hive tool may be a bit like reinventing the wheel. Maybe it could be more beneficial for you to spend time designing the ultimate SHB trap.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

The Italian tool that Michael bush uses is great - except it lacks the scraper action that standard tools have. The Kent Williams tools takes care of all of that quite effectively. Like any multi-purpose tool it isn't quite as good at some of the individual things as more specialized tools, but mighty close. If you lose tools (I rarely ever do) then it's pricey - if you can keep up with things then it is well worth the $17 I paid for mine.

What IS needed is a really good way to carry the thing - a strong magnet on the front of my jacket for example. I have a bad habit of leaving my tool in my back pocket until I feel it hang on the truck seat.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

David LaFerney said:


> What IS needed is a really good way to carry the thing - a strong magnet on the front of my jacket for example. I have a bad habit of leaving my tool in my back pocket until I feel it hang on the truck seat.


A magnet on a clip that I slip onto my pocket is what I have and it works great! I just "slap" the HT on it when not in use and it stays put until I need it. Had to try several magnets until I found the one that held it fast to the clip even if I bumped it against something......


----------



## Jared.Downs (Jun 28, 2013)

Kidbeeyoz said:


> I think that trying to design a new hive tool may be a bit like reinventing the wheel. Maybe it could be more beneficial for you to spend time designing the ultimate SHB trap.


@Kidbeeyoz-

Redesigning products that have not really changed much can be a challenge. The beekeeping population has come to expect that a hive tool does certain things. I have a number of ideas that I am working with but an SHB trap is not entirely exciting for a portfolio piece. A hive tool involves ergonomics, manufacturing processes, and fits the design process that I need to follow nicely. But I will add an SHB trap to my list of products to design. Gotta get one out there to build some credibility. 



David LaFerney said:


> What IS needed is a really good way to carry the thing - a strong magnet on the front of my jacket for example. I have a bad habit of leaving my tool in my back pocket until I feel it hang on the truck seat.


@David LaFerney-

Awesome. That feedback is gold. That helps big time for communicating what one of the "problems" I was targeting. I have already prototyped a "holster" or a wearable storage solution for hive tools. And I've been using it during my hive inspections. I'll post a few pictures. But essentially is a a sewn good that attaches to a belt that has a magnet sewn inside. 



snl said:


> A magnet on a clip that I slip onto my pocket is what I have and it works great! I just "slap" the HT on it when not in use and it stays put until I need it. Had to try several magnets until I found the one that held it fast to the clip even if I bumped it against something......


@snl-

Do you wear a belt when inspecting hives? Or do you prefer something that slides into your pocket? This is great feedback, thanks!

Does any one else have anything they hate? Dislike? Want to see included / removed? 

How does everyone feel about the "flat" handle on each hive tool?


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Kidbeeyoz said:


> I think that trying to design a new hive tool may be a bit like reinventing the wheel. Maybe it could be more beneficial for you to spend time designing the ultimate SHB trap.


In case you hadn't noticed. the wheel has been re invented, many times over. And they just keep lasting longer. become safer. preform entirely new tricks and look better.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Jared.Downs said:


> @snl-
> 
> Do you wear a belt when inspecting hives? Or do you prefer something that slides into your pocket? This is great feedback, thanks!
> 
> ...


I do wear a belt. However the magnet "clip" just slides into my jean pocket and the magnet is exposed in the front of the pocket. It is nothing more than than a magnet on a clip, but it works great. Again, you need a magnet that is strong enough to hold the tool even when bumped against something. As to the flat part of the hive tool (not the pry part) I think it's necessary......at least for me to hold onto the magnet. If it were round, the "holding" power would not be as great.

Larry


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

-Do you use a hive tool? If so, what type? Yes. 9.5 inch standare steel bar like this. 
http://westernbeestore.3dcartstores.com/95-Painted-Spring-Steel_p_307.html

-What hand do you use the tool(s) in? Right

-For what functions / how do you use the tool(s)? Mainly prying boxes apart and separating frames. I will scrape with it often also. removal of wax on the walls of the box and top of frames. 

-What are the pros / cons of the hive tool(s) you have? No place to keep it. to narrow on the wide end to do the job I want it to do. needs to be more like 2 inches wide at the wide end. Has no scraper edge for small areas and crevices. No place to keep it handy. Pros are small light and sharp, fabricated from quality strong steel.

-What features would you want to see in the "ultimate hive tool"? It will quickly and easy fit on my belt, suit leg or wherever. Right now I am looking at where and how to place a magnet on my bee suit for holding it. It needs to be able to lift that first frame as well. all other frames are no issue.
This one actually gets so long I am limiting my response.
I in fact want a hive tool that will perform every function I could possibly need to do during an inspection including cutting out comb or queen cells. lifting the frame holding the frame etc. Then I would work hives with one in each hand.

-Where do you put the hive tool when when inspecting a hive and it's not in your hand? I lay it on top of the next hive with all my other tools smoker etc.

-Anything else I should know??


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

I want a hive tool that will take verbal commands and do everything that I tell it to do....quickly, efficiently and on demand....... AND never get lost!


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

snl said:


> I want a hive tool that will take verbal commands and do everything that I tell it to do....quickly, efficiently and on demand....... AND never get lost!


Isnt that called a wife? :lpf:


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

MAXANT said:


> Isnt that called a wife? :lpf:


Maybe yours! Certainly not mine!:no:


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

I love my hand forged, extra heavy duty 18" J-hook tool, which I made two of them from a leaf spring. It's about 1/4" thick in the middle, tapering down to wicked sharp at the business end. It's only drawback is that propolis loves it, too. I'm an ambidextrous hive tool user. I keep it on a magnet on my belt when not in use. I may eventually have it chromium plated to facilitate cleaning, and stamp my name into it.

I also made a 90 degree cut-out tool for removing combs from attics, etc. It is also nice and long - about 18" overall, 16" to the bend.


----------



## Jared.Downs (Jun 28, 2013)

The feedback from everyone has been great! 

@Daniel Y-
Thanks for filling out each question in greater detail. Incredibly helpful!



I'm in the process of lining up a meeting with a local leather worker for some shop time. So I think I might take this project in the direction of a holster / storage accessory and save redesigning the hive tool for the next project.

I've spent a few hours sketching and compiled a sketch page and want to keep everyone in the loop.

Feel free to make any comments. 

Here is a prototype I made the other day and have tested at my hives:



Here is the sketch page:


----------



## sweetas (Apr 16, 2012)

Yes, all the design work is there and is more than capable but for some reason its the software or bad wiring fails to do "everything that I tell it to do". Does anyone have a solution?


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

I think you might want to design it to slip on the front pocket (or have several designs) ..... I cover my belt with my jacket, the pocket is exposed.


----------



## Gino45 (Apr 6, 2012)

I use the standard US hive tool, usually in my left hand.
Its first purpose is as prybar, to loosen lids, supers, and frames. It also serves as nail puller, hammer and scraping tool. Hmmm, there must be something else. Also to manipulate the fuel in the smoker as I get it going. And to push the frames around in the super.
About the only time I've broken one was trying to pry apart an old hive that hadn't been touched for ............years, shall we say.
I lose one occasionally. I find it helpful to paint them a bright color or, white will do also. Actually you can sometimes work bees without the smoker; however, with no hive tool, forget it.


----------



## Jared.Downs (Jun 28, 2013)

snl said:


> I think you might want to design it to slip on the front pocket (or have several designs) ..... I cover my belt with my jacket, the pocket is exposed.



@snl-

You echo my thoughts exactly. I think the inverted "U" shape such as the design on the bottom right of the sketch page could work well with both belts and pockets.

Either by cutting the leather extra long in the back or sewing in a second magnet. 

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Creekside (Dec 29, 2011)

I just thought I would share a picture of my belt and tool set up. It was designed by Paul Kelly from the Universty of Guelph. I bought it from Paul last year and am lost in the bee yard without it! It holds a hive tool of choice, 1 sharpie, 1 paint marker, a hair roller cage with the end pluged for holding a queen when doing a inspection or whatever and I have a knife on mine. You could also put scissors in it if you clip wings. Everything that I use often.


----------



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

There are several Measuring tape magnetic clips that could be modified to carry a hive tool.

http://www.hartvilletool.com/product/489/measuring


----------



## Jared.Downs (Jun 28, 2013)

Creekside said:


> I just thought I would share a picture of my belt and tool set up. It was designed by Paul Kelly from the Universty of Guelph. I bought it from Paul last year and am lost in the bee yard without it! It holds a hive tool of choice, 1 sharpie, 1 paint marker, a hair roller cage with the end pluged for holding a queen when doing a inspection or whatever and I have a knife on mine. You could also put scissors in it if you clip wings. Everything that I use often.



@Creekside-

Thanks for the picture! That's a nice little rig. I like how the magnet is imbedded in a piece of wood. In one of my sketches I show a piece of wood that has something similar and then has a leather strap for fitting on a belt. 


@julysun-

Thanks for that link, interesting to see how people in other industries handle certain challenges


----------



## bbbthingmaker (Sep 26, 2010)

As for a Holster ; I keep a strong magnet in my pocket. Just stick the hive tool on the outside. Easy on- easy off. Of course it does leave a propolis stain .


----------



## Jared.Downs (Jun 28, 2013)

bbbthingmaker said:


> As for a Holster ; I keep a strong magnet in my pocket. Just stick the hive tool on the outside. Easy on- easy off. Of course *it does leave a propolis stain* .



@bbbthingmaker-

The propolis stain was one of the things I noticed on my jeans when I'd stick the hive tool in my front or back pocket. And my early breadboard prototype that I've used is starting to show signs of staining or chunks of propolis sticking to the fabric.

Thanks for sharing. Great stuff.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

bbbthingmaker said:


> I keep a strong magnet in my pocket. Just stick the hive tool on the outside. Easy on- easy off. Of course it does leave a propolis stain .


That's why a bare magnet on a clip works well......... see link in post 38


----------



## Jared.Downs (Jun 28, 2013)

snl said:


> That's why a bare magnet on a clip works well......... see link in post 38


How does everyone here feel about plastic?

Would a leather holster that is designed / build and intended to last a lifetime be of interest?

I've spent the last few years designing Star Wars toys and other garbage (i.e. I do a great job of keeping the landfills, filled.) and would like to go in the direction of non-disposable, high quality, high durability and long lasting. 

I realize that I am an idealist when it comes to that; how would everyone here (i.e. the "user") feel about a long lasting, non breakable product for beekeeping?


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Jared.Downs said:


> How does everyone here feel about plastic?
> 
> Would a leather holster that is designed / build and intended to last a lifetime be of interest?


A leather holster would not work (at least for me). The hive tool tends to get wax, propolis & honey all over it and then sticking it in a leather holster...... well you get the point...


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

I would be interested in a leather holster. something that hangs below the jacket level so it has to be below the belt by a couple of inches. I would also like to see it have a small pocket for the flat sharp end. not much of one but something to prevent it from sliding down while moving around and also sheath the sharp edge. Not sure how to deal with the curved edge of the tool I use. it would most likely be hanging out there ready to cut the arm of my jacket. Of course I could just switch to the J tool.

I know I just made the holster a lot more expensive but I am the type that will pay more for something that works better.


----------



## Jared.Downs (Jun 28, 2013)

snl said:


> A leather holster would not work (at least for me). The hive tool tends to get wax, propolis & honey all over it and then sticking it in a leather holster...... well you get the point...


@snl-

Is it that the leather is too hard to clean? Is it that your expectation is the holster would remain clean? Just curious, as your reasoning could provide some great insights.

My initial thoughts for the holster were that it would provide the beekeeper with a quick and efficient way to store the hive tool at their side while also allowing the rest of their clothing to be free of contact with the hive tool, thus eliminating propolis / honey contact.


----------



## Jared.Downs (Jun 28, 2013)

Daniel Y said:


> I would be interested in a leather holster. something that hangs below the jacket level so it has to be below the belt by a couple of inches. I would also like to see it have a small pocket for the flat sharp end. not much of one but something to prevent it from sliding down while moving around and also sheath the sharp edge. Not sure how to deal with the curved edge of the tool I use. it would most likely be hanging out there ready to cut the arm of my jacket. Of course I could just switch to the J tool.
> 
> I know I just made the holster a lot more expensive but I am the type that will pay more for something that works better.


@Daniel Y-

You've been making some rock solid comments that are awesome. Your sparking ideas for prototyping and making them.

Huge thanks for your input. I'll keep you posted on what I am able to prototype in the next few days.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Jared.Downs said:


> Is it that the leather is too hard to clean? Is it that your expectation is the holster would remain clean? Just curious, as your reasoning could provide some great insights.


As you are using the HT, you're constantly moving it in and out of your pocket (in my case, clip) but you are not cleaning it in between uses except for maybe a swipe across a super or such to get most of the "stuff" off.

A leather holster would (again) get sticky then you'd have a hassle getting the tool in and out of it.


----------



## Jared.Downs (Jun 28, 2013)

snl said:


> As you are using the HT, you're constantly moving it in and out of your pocket (in my case, clip) but you are not cleaning it in between uses except for maybe a swipe across a super or such to get most of the "stuff" off.
> 
> A leather holster would (again) get sticky then you'd have a hassle getting the tool in and out of it.


@snl-

Great explanation, thank you. 

Would a holster that serves both storing the HT "inside" via a "pocket" and "outside" via magnet help in your case? My thinking is that the inside pocket would be more long term and the outside via the magnet would be more functional for short term use what conducting the hive inspection. Thoughts?


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

On to Creekside's post #37, I would add a bag for queen cages, hive entrance blocks, queen catcher, paint pens, chalk, etc., and a separate holder for the powdered sugar sifter, unless you have made up the beekeepers' work stool with toolbox cubby holes on the sides, or have rigged up your metal pail for your smoker to hold tools as well. A good old carpenter's open tool tote box also works well. 

I've stopped using the frame perch...I just use an empty hive body nowadays - it's more stable.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice!
Beats tying fishing line to the hive tool and belt loop!


----------



## Jared.Downs (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks all for the comments and support; this has been a great thread. 

Here's a page I just put together with images of my rough prototypes. These are just works like and very crude. The point is just to convey the functional intent and a little bit about the potential material. But it's all up in the air.

Let me know your thoughts.... positive and negative are welcome. Any concerns you may have or things you'd like added. 
(I'm sketching out some concepts that include a slot for a marker or other small features)



Prototype #3 and #4 both have features in them that allow the user to put the hive tool "inside" to prevent tearing or ripping of any clothing around the holster area. This was a request by someone one here. But it also allows the user to just place the hive tool on the outside for efficiency while inspecting hives.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

The real question is......
is that a real maxant hive tool, or a knock off? :shhhh:


----------



## Jared.Downs (Jun 28, 2013)

MAXANT said:


> The real question is......
> is that a real maxant hive tool, or a knock off? :shhhh:


100% Maxant !! We try to keep it local with our purchases. In the world of beekeeping supplies I'd say Mass is local. Especially since my last job was off of 495 in Mass.

It says on it that you've pat'd in USA & CAN. (Just as proof that it's a real one) Do you find a lot of companies making knock offs?


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

There are about 5 companies making copies.

Thanks for supporting a local New England company!


----------



## Jared.Downs (Jun 28, 2013)

MAXANT said:


> There are about 5 companies making copies.
> 
> Thanks for supporting a local New England company!


Dang, even though it's patented? Have you gone after them?

When / if I get to the point of having a bunch more hives, I'll make sure to come to you for extracting equipment. Do you guys manufacture in Mass or through out the US?


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

We make everything right here in our shop in Ma!


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

MAXANT said:


> We make everything right here in our shop in Ma!


when are you going to bring back the other hive tool you made years ago? I was down to my last one and delivered honey to the person that sold me my original ones 30+ years ago.
He's now retired, told him I was going to have to quit beekeeping because no one made the hive tool that I used any more, he sent his wife somewhere to find "those hive tools that don't have any paint on them" she came back with five and he let me have them. t:


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Today, I will try to take a photo of the leather tool carrier that I have used since 1965. This year I had a leathersmith make me a new one. This one had almost worn through. It fits in your back pocket, is slightly gusseted so the tool will slide in and out easily, and also is made so that it can be worn with the belt going through it. I use it every day. Will try to get photos and upload today.

cchoganjr


----------



## Jared.Downs (Jun 28, 2013)

Cleo C. Hogan Jr said:


> Today, I will try to take a photo of the leather tool carrier that I have used since 1965. This year I had a leathersmith make me a new one. This one had almost worn through. It fits in your back pocket, is slightly gusseted so the tool will slide in and out easily, and also is made so that it can be worn with the belt going through it. I use it every day. Will try to get photos and upload today.
> 
> cchoganjr



That'd be awesome, looking forward to seeing it thanks!


----------



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

I use one that has a frame holder on it. Make a frame holder that can stay closed (hold on to the frame) without constant hand pressure and I'll buy 5... 
Something with a lever or push button release. And of course a small pry bar off one end.


----------



## Jared.Downs (Jun 28, 2013)

westernbeekeeper said:


> I know commercial beeks that go through cases of tools each year. For Easter, they take the grandkids out to the beeyards and see who can find the most hive tools; forget the easter eggs! Anyway, keep brainstorming, sounds good so far.


@westernbeekeeper-

I think I missed this comment when you made it. I was just going back through the thread from the beginning and rereading everything. Are you serious about that??? If this is true that is a great example of highlighting an area for improvement.

And thanks for the support on the brainstorming. Still searching for full time work so you're comments help with the lows that come with being unemployed.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

I am serious! I know a few commercial guys that host Easter hive tool hunts.


----------



## Jared.Downs (Jun 28, 2013)

westernbeekeeper said:


> I am serious! I know a few commercial guys that host Easter hive tool hunts.


That's awesome. For a just starting out beekeeper like myself that really puts things into perspective.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Jared.Downs.... Here are photos of the hive tool holster that I have used since 1965. I made the holster on the left in 1965, and just replaced it, this year, with a new one made for me by John Spoo, a local leathersmith. (As you can see, the original, was about worn out). 

The holster has a slight gusset so the hive tool will slide in and out of the holster, even if it has some propolis, honey, etc, on it. I always use it in my pocket, but, it has a belt loop sewed into it. Those of you who have seen me at Kelly Bee Co demonstrations, you have seen me using it. Works great for me.

























The holster is 10 1/2 inches long, 4 1/4 wide, and the point where the hive tool goes in the holster is 7 inches from the bottom. The belt loop is 2 1/4 inches wide.

cchoganjr


----------



## Jared.Downs (Jun 28, 2013)

Cleo C. Hogan Jr said:


> Jared.Downs.... Here are photos of the hive tool holster that I have used since 1965.
> cchoganjr


@Cleo C. Hogan Jr.-

Thanks a bunch for the photos & measurements. It's pretty cool to see the original and the new along with how you use it.

Mind commenting on some of these possible options (along with everyone else!)

I think at this point I'm seeing that there are many interests on here and ways of doing things that there is no "one-set-of features-fits-all-beekeeper" and ultimately this would need to be a line of products say 2-3. I've reassessed my approach and think there might be 3 options. What's everyone thing / feel about this?


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Guess I would go with the minimal. If I need other items, they are always in my pockets, or in my truck, which is nearby.

cchoganjr


----------



## RichardBlalock (Mar 23, 2013)

I love the moderate design. I was (and probably still will until I can find something better) thinking about tying a lanyard to my hive tool (it's an EZ-pry http://www.solwaybeesupplies.co.uk/ez-pry-hive-tool-1108-p.asp) through the nail-pull, and tying the opposite end to a carabiner clip that attaches to one of my belt-loops. I figure with about 2.5' of lanyard, it should be long enough that I can reach what I need to with it... I also almost always carry a queen-marker in my pocket...along with a multitool, wallet, cellphone, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Jared.Downs (Jun 28, 2013)

@Cleo C Hogan Jr & @ RichardBlalock-

Thanks for the feedback so far.

I didn't explain how I envision each one being made or what what materials so I could get some initial feedback. But the middle design or the one I've labeled "moderate" would be a single piece of leather that is wrapped around a piece of wood that has magnets embedded in it. Then the side straps would hold markers / pens. This design would fit on a belt. So it wouldn't work for those that want a pocket - mounted product. But I'm sure I can keep noodling on how to make that a possibility.

Thanks all! I'll keep posting my progress. Please feel free to comment away (positive and negative).


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

I would be Minimal to moderate depending on what the additional features of moderate where. Holding a marker is okay. starting to get up to holding a utility knife, not so much. By the time you get to the maximal range I would just be shopping for a tool pouch.


----------



## Jared.Downs (Jun 28, 2013)

Daniel Y said:


> By the time you get to the maximal range I would just be shopping for a tool pouch.


@Daniel Y -

Thanks for the input. Your thoughts are very valid. I'm going to do another round of sketches before moving on to more prototypes. But I'm thinking focusing on the holster to be perform top notch as a holster and at max, have 1 "pocket" for holding an additional item. Rather than having it do a whole bunch of things mediocrely.

Any other thoughts?


----------



## beebreeder (Nov 24, 2009)

try going here and watch the video "beekeeping is my life" both beekeepers are using belts with metal carriers for hive tool, smoker and brush tucked under the belt http://www.buckfast.dk/en/lectures.html


----------



## Jared.Downs (Jun 28, 2013)

beebreeder said:


> try going here and watch the video "beekeeping is my life" both beekeepers are using belts with metal carriers for hive tool, smoker and brush tucked under the belt http://www.buckfast.dk/en/lectures.html


@beebreeder-

Thanks for the link! Those videos were great and I loved the belts they were using. Thanks again.


----------



## Jared.Downs (Jun 28, 2013)

So I finally got some materials in to mock up one of the designs. I plan on mocking up more to test them out. This one was made pretty quickly and the final will be made at a much higher level of quality but I wanted something that was functional & about 80% there in terms of how to make it.


What do you guys think?? (PS, I quickly just took these images and they're bad due to the over exposure)


----------



## Jared.Downs (Jun 28, 2013)

Also, this was my first time working with leather....getting the hang of it.

The pattern that I stamped into the front (to show where the magnet is) is meant to be hexagonal but I could find any leather working tools to do this so I made my own with a bolt and nut. First time stamping leather, pretty fun.

The stitching is a saddle stitch, purely decorative. For this version, I've epoxied the leather to the wood but will come up with a better more durable solution.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Best hive tool holster? Pair of "Dickie" carpenter pants from Sears. Tons of side pockets and loops. On sale now...


----------

